# Best amps for Parkway Drive tone?



## FlamingFrets (May 15, 2009)

These guys have my fave tone ever! Just the trademark metalcore tone for me!! So what amp out there can best emulate they're tone the closest?

For your info, i'll be using: maxon od808 boost, 2x12 mills acoustics with v30's, a esp with emg's.

Price does not matter.


----------



## metaljohn (May 15, 2009)

FlamingFrets said:


> These guys have my fave tone ever! Thick, saturated, just the trademark metalcore tone for me!! So what amp out there can best emulate they're tone the closest?
> 
> For your info, i'll be using: maxon od808 boost, 2x12 mills acoustics with v30's, a esp with blackouts.



6505/6505+


----------



## John_Strychnine (May 15, 2009)

5150/6505 into a mesa standard cab.


----------



## PnKnG (May 15, 2009)

used Peavey 5150/6505 or 5150 II/6505+ head
or
new Peavey 6505+ 1x12 combo
or
Bugera 6260 or 6262


Have seen them live and they used 6505s.


----------



## FlamingFrets (May 15, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## willyman101 (May 15, 2009)

FlamingFrets said:


> anyone else?



5150/6505

I would have thought the choice is quite obvious by now.


----------



## drenzium (May 15, 2009)

5150/6505, everyones on the money, i myself have the 6262 lolz and i love it


----------



## MTech (May 16, 2009)

Don't those guys use Framus....pretty sure I saw that in their pics before.


----------



## Breakdown (May 16, 2009)

http://www.showclix.com/event_pictures/Parkway_Drive.jpg
well apparently krank

lol
jkjk

I saw a video of them in the studio and it looked to me like they were using 5150's and a framus cobra


----------



## noob_pwn (May 16, 2009)

when they're on tour at home they've used for the last 2 years a 6505+ on one side & a dual rec 2 chan/6505 on the other, both into recto cabs.


----------



## drenzium (May 16, 2009)

The only tone people should be concerned with is their studio tone, and they would have used 5150/6505's. Seeing them in photos or live isn't really relevant, seeing as they could be endorsements with their real amps hidden backstage, they could be rentals, they could be backups, they could be borrowed, or testing them out, etc.


----------



## schecter007 (May 16, 2009)

you can see adam d playing thru a cobra gettin a nice tone but bellow it you can see a 5150. but theres also marshalls in there aswell so who really knows. love the lead tone in the Horizons sweeping but


----------



## tonymustang302 (May 16, 2009)

i see them every single time they come to chicago, and every time one of them has a 5150/6505. I talked with Luke (one of the guitarist) twice about their tone, and he said "out on tour we use whatever the rental company gives us, this time we got a 6505 and dual rec, but at home we both have our beloved 5150's with mesa standard cabs. We use a lot of mids and presence in our tone." They also boost with a Maxon 808


----------



## FlamingFrets (May 16, 2009)

I heard somewhere they recorded with a voodoo modded 5150?
Is this true?


----------



## budda (May 16, 2009)

dude, just get a 5150 and a good cab and rock out - you'll sound fine.


----------



## sepherus (May 16, 2009)

I'm with Budda.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 16, 2009)

drenzium said:


> The only tone people should be concerned with is their studio tone, and they would have used 5150/6505's. Seeing them in photos or live isn't really relevant, seeing as they could be endorsements with their real amps hidden backstage, they could be rentals, they could be backups, they could be borrowed, or testing them out, etc.



Actually I completely disagree. The LIVE tone is what you should focus on because that's more telling than a studio tone. In the studio you use different amps, mic placement tricks, multi-tracking, and all sorts of computer touch ups, not to mention mixing and mastering effects the tone as well. Trying to chase a studio tone will run you into the ground. It's easier to check out the gear at a live show, ask some questions, and get some answers


----------



## jsousa (May 17, 2009)

the album is 100% cobra. you can hear the tone that only a framus could do.


----------



## agoz20 (May 17, 2009)

jsousa said:


> the album is 100% cobra. you can hear the tone that only a framus could do.



it sounds like alota 5150 / cobra in the mix... isnt adam d the dude that mixes 5150 and cobra with everything?


----------



## CornSyrup (May 17, 2009)

FlamingFrets said:


> I heard somewhere they recorded with a voodoo modded 5150?
> Is this true?





well, Adam D does own a Voodoo 5150. Since he recorded their guitars in Sirens, It would make sense that it was used in the record.


----------



## agoz20 (May 17, 2009)

CornSyrup said:


> well, Adam D does own a Voodoo 5150. Since he recorded their guitars in Sirens, It would make sense that it was used in the record.



dude... this guys from our neck-o-da-woodz


----------



## maat (May 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Actually I completely disagree. The LIVE tone is what you should focus on because that's more telling than a studio tone. In the studio you use different amps, mic placement tricks, multi-tracking, and all sorts of computer touch ups, not to mention mixing and mastering effects the tone as well. Trying to chase a studio tone will run you into the ground. It's easier to check out the gear at a live show, ask some questions, and get some answers



Yup. That's why you always see people losing their minds trying to get Adam Jones' studio sound down with ONE guitar and ONE/TWO amps. Shit ain't gonna work.


----------



## drenzium (May 18, 2009)

chasing a live tone is pretty hard itself too due to i suppose different variables in how you hear what you hear, but you do have a point and i agree with you Drakkar, thats definitely an easier way to get closer to a tone you want.


----------



## maat (May 18, 2009)

Well said...that too. Depending on where you're standing, you might get the sweet of the midrange or the spike of the treble.


----------



## budda (May 18, 2009)

Personally, I go for a tone that I like that suits the style of music I'm trying to play. It works pretty well.


----------



## noob_pwn (May 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Actually I completely disagree. The LIVE tone is what you should focus on because that's more telling than a studio tone. In the studio you use different amps, mic placement tricks, multi-tracking, and all sorts of computer touch ups, not to mention mixing and mastering effects the tone as well. Trying to chase a studio tone will run you into the ground. It's easier to check out the gear at a live show, ask some questions, and get some answers



and if they're playing shows in their home city in Australia (byron bay), and a city a few hours drive away (sydney) like i am referring to, and have used the same amps since their ep that all of you have probably never heard, chances are its their own gear. This being said, i highly doubt horizons was recorded with their own amps. I saw these guys live on tour with i killed the prom queen before they even released killing with a smile and they used the same amps they still use when they play here.


----------



## DSilence (May 18, 2009)

Ive seen them play with 5150's. Which is probably going to get you as close as you are going to get.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 19, 2009)

I toured with them on the Never Say Die tour in Europe. Maxon OD808 boosted 5150's into Mesa Cabinets.

/endthread


----------



## Leuchty (May 19, 2009)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I toured with them on the Never Say Die tour in Europe. Maxon OD808 boosted 5150's into Mesa Cabinets.
> 
> /endthread


 

Thats not fair. no one can compete with that.


----------



## BurialWithin (May 19, 2009)

OR boosted 5150>Vader i can get parkway drive-ish tone this way i love it too.


----------



## maat (May 19, 2009)

I want that Fender 300 Pro.


----------



## Monsterhawk (Oct 5, 2016)

...isn't Adam D from kse? Or have I missed a change in the parkway line up? And it's deffo 5150 into mesa cab...


----------



## narad (Oct 5, 2016)

Damn man...thread's 7 years old. 


...and he produced at least one of their albums.


----------



## Stijnson (Oct 9, 2016)

old thread is old dude


----------



## lewis (Oct 9, 2016)

Thing is with this thread bump, is whatever they were using 7 years ago, would likely have changed 50 times since haha.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 9, 2016)

No, not really. They've always used 5150s and Maxon OD808s. Have toured with them quite a few times. 

Bass 9 
Everything else on 7 (including presence/resonance controls) 

OD808 gain on 1, volume on 7 to 8ish. Tone on 3 to 4. 

Adjust to taste. 

Cab - anything with a v30, preferably Mesa. 

It's that 'Adam D' 5150 tone. Killswitch and Unearth use these settings with 5150s, have toured/played with them also. 

Straight forward and sounds dope. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

Also for recording they used the green/rhythm channel for a drier, less saturated tone. Live, they use the lead/red.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 9, 2016)

Bass is on 9 cause of the low end cut that the OD808 usually provides.


----------



## lewis (Oct 9, 2016)

xCaptainx said:


> No, not really. They've always used 5150s and Maxon OD808s. Have toured with them quite a few times.
> 
> Bass 9
> Everything else on 7 (including presence/resonance controls)
> ...



wow man thats killer insight. Without running the risk of either making myself look an idiot, or offend, what band are/were you in when you done these tours?. (may have seen you live if these tours ever included UK dates?)


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm based in NZ. Pretty small country, small tour runs and small scene, so was fortunate enough to land support slots once my bands efforts ramped up a bit and we started doing more internationally etc. 

Played in a band called Antagonist A.D up until 2008ish I think. Have spent the last 5 years playing for a Facedown Records band called Saving Grace.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Oct 15, 2016)

I thought they had switched to the 5153 50 watters?


----------



## 4Eyes (Oct 20, 2016)

5150 or any itteration of that amp, no doubt


----------



## pylyo (Oct 20, 2016)

Not a fan of the band but I watched them live at least 3 times.
They were in my city for the Summersplash fest (or smth) for the past 4-5 years in a row now. 
And last year they had this jaw dropping, huuuge, tight, killer sound, one of the best, if not the best sound, I ever heard live in a heavy music. Just freaking amazing. And they were using Kempers back then, with profiles of their 5150.

Also, the pic and post were made in the same period as the gig I watched. Still stoked about that sound, damn glorious.

xCaptainx you were probably there with your band too I guess, I think in 2013 (Ljubljana, Slovenia), along with Veil of Maya!


----------

